# Probably a stupid question, but...



## Love'demMeeces (Mar 26, 2014)

_Good morning. I am not a breeder so please forgive my naive question: the guy at Petco told me they sometimes have dumbo mice for sale at their store. Is there a breed of Dumbo-eared mice in the US? I've never seen one. 
(I would absolutely love having a couple :love 
Sandy_


----------



## Miceandmore64 (Jul 16, 2013)

Yes it is a type of mouse. I wouldn't really call it a varietie its more a deformatie.


----------



## PPVallhunds (Jul 26, 2010)

I've not Hurd of a dumbo as a reconised type, often when people redur to mice like that they are talking about the show type ears however sometimes as above some mice can have deformed ears where one or sometimes both are placed wrong or turned on the head.


----------



## SarahY (Nov 6, 2008)

"Dumbo" mice can and do pop up, but from what I've heard on the interwebs, no-one has ever successfully produced a line of true breeding dumbo mice. I had a gremlin mouse once (one dumbo ear and one normal ear), given to me by the lovely SarahC, and no amount of inbreeding with the offspring of that doe ever produced another. It seems to be more of a fluke mutation. Certain lines can have a tendency to produce such mice, but it seems that it is not something one can breed for.


----------



## Love'demMeeces (Mar 26, 2014)

:thx  Ah-Ha! Just as I expected. Thank you so much for the answers. I had a feeling that PetCo of all places wouldn't have just come up with a way to produce Dumbo mice if professional breeders could not!
Appreciate it.


----------

